# idle control valve on/off when truck is not running



## jonlorio (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi, I just bought a 97 single cab with the 4cyl / 5 spd with 105,000 miles. It runs like a top! I noticed that when the truck is not running, there is a noise like a pump or something is running under the hood. I pinpointed it to the idle control valve part number E9T170 91. It runs for a few seconds, then stops, and continues the cycle. I've disconnected the electrical plug to shut it off, because I am scared it may run my battery down if it continues to do this night and day. Is this normal, or is the idle control valve bad? 

Also, the air bag light is flashing on the dash constantly when the truck is running. Is there a way to reset this?

Thank you for the help.


----------



## Takenover (Dec 13, 2008)

jonlorio said:


> Hi, I just bought a 97 single cab with the 4cyl / 5 spd with 105,000 miles. It runs like a top! I noticed that when the truck is not running, there is a noise like a pump or something is running under the hood. I pinpointed it to the idle control valve part number E9T170 91. It runs for a few seconds, then stops, and continues the cycle. I've disconnected the electrical plug to shut it off, because I am scared it may run my battery down if it continues to do this night and day. Is this normal, or is the idle control valve bad?
> 
> Also, the air bag light is flashing on the dash constantly when the truck is running. Is there a way to reset this?
> 
> Thank you for the help.


 Check the spiral cable. Replace the vavle.


----------



## jonlorio (Feb 9, 2009)

will the truck run ok for a day or so until i can get a new valve? Do I have to get the valve from Nissan, or will an auto parts store have one?


----------

